# Extremely Tempted On This



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

A sucker for cathedral hands


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Oooooooh.....I do like that









That dial has a very clear layout.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is nice James B)

BTW, I`m also a sucker for cathedral hands :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

James, that's one cool chrono B)


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Now thats very nice,

Have to say that i always look forwards to Mach posting his Oris chrono with cathedral hands :nod:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I like that too James. What are the full details please?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> I like that too James. What are the full details please?


OK........Poljot Chrono 

I know, I am not very helpful

Its this piece that prompted my paypal rant. A couple days ago after exchange it would have cost me $276CAD yesterday $294CAD, today now $296CAD


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

James said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > I like that too James. What are the full details please?
> ...


No thats absolutly fine James - The price has taken me back somewhat though :shocking: - Still a handsome piece :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice James but I think these are proper cathedral hands not those titchy little things.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> not those titchy little things.


"titchy little things" gets my vote as well


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mattbeef said:


> Now thats very nice,
> 
> Have to say that i always look forwards to Mach posting his Oris chrono with cathedral hands :nod:


Ok, just for you I`ll put it on tomorrow


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

well the vintage one rocks my boat, + it ticks all my boxes as well.


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice Poljot :thumbsup:

This is mine - not a Poljot - but I also like cathedral hands!


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

James said:


> A sucker for cathedral hands


Buy it while you can, it looks superb!


----------

